# Norwegian: How far across is Norway?



## StunningNorway

*Hello

I am doing my homework. I have to write question sentences, about Norway.

I would like to write, in Norwegian: How far across is Norway, at its narrowest point?


Thank you.*

<As you say, only one question per thread please, and a title that quotes the problematic word/phrase.>


----------



## basslop

"Hvor bredt er Norge, på sitt smaleste?"


----------



## StunningNorway

*Thank you, basslop!*


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I'd skip the punctuation here and say "Hvor bredt er Norge på det smaleste"


----------



## timtfj

Would "Hva er Norges smaleste vidde?" work ("What is Norway's smallest width")? Or "Hva er det korteste strekket over Norge?" ("What is the shortest distance across Norway?")


----------



## basslop

"Hva er Norges smaleste vidde?" it is just not the way we would say it. Besides expressing this way most Norwegians would interpret "vidde" as "plain/plateau" not "width", as if you were asking which is the narrowest of Hardangervidda, Finnmarksvidda, Rørosvidda,... You'd better say: "Hva er Norges minste bredde?"

The second attempt, well, again it does not sound quite good in Norwegian. It's better that the primer suggestion, though.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Or you can say: "Hvor bredt er Norge på det smaleste" (which would probably be the more common way of expressing it)


----------



## Ben Jamin

StunningNorway said:


> *Hello
> 
> I am doing my homework. I have to write question sentences, about Norway.
> 
> I would like to write, in Norwegian: How far across is Norway, at its narrowest point?
> 
> 
> Thank you.*
> 
> <As you say, only one question per thread please, and a title that quotes the problematic word/phrase.>



Do you really say in English “Norway is far across”?


----------



## timtfj

NorwegianNYC said:


> Or you can say: "Hvor bredt er Norge på det smaleste" (which would probably be the more common way of expressing it)


That's also very close to the most natural English version, which is probably "How wide is Norway at its narrowest?".


----------



## timtfj

Ben Jamin said:


> Do you really say in English “Norway is far across”?


Not in British English, at least. "How wide is Norway?" or "How far is it across Norway?", but not "How far across is Norway?"

I didn't bring that up though, as I was dubious about discussing English constructions instead of Norwegian ones---and because Australian English might be different from British English on this.

"Norway is a long way across", "It's a long way across Norway", and "It's a long way from one side of Norway to the other" all work, but the first one is rather awkward.


----------



## timtfj

timtfj said:


> Would "Hva er Norges smaleste vidde?" work ("What is Norway's smallest width")? Or "Hva er det korteste strekket over Norge?" ("What is the shortest distance across Norway?")





basslop said:


> "Hva er Norges smaleste vidde?" it is just not the way we would say it. Besides expressing this way most Norwegians would interpret "vidde" as "plain/plateau" not "width", as if you were asking which is the narrowest of Hardangervidda, Finnmarksvidda, Rørosvidda,... You'd better say: "Hva er Norges minste bredde?"
> 
> The second attempt, well, again it does not sound quite good in Norwegian. It's better that the primer suggestion, though.


Thanks---they both felt awkward when I suggested them, but I wanted to see what you thought.  They both felt to me like specifying a maths problem rather than using natural language.


----------



## StunningNorway

*Hei

I've only just noticed your question Ben Jamin! It's a really good one. "**How far across is Norway**,....." is clumsy in 'Australian English', as well. Timtfj's suggestions are perfect!! *


----------

